# Pistol grip RH



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

I got a couple of RH kits from wingshooter.
I was trying to make a grip that would fit my son so three tries later I can't make a grip that he finds comfortable. So I rack my brain and ask him a bunch of questions. After some thinking a dig into my AR-15 parts box and grab an old pistol grip. After a few minutes and some tinkering we now have a slingshot that he absolutely loves. 
I normally wouldn't post something like this but I thought it was completely different.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one ! I like it. Just make sure his bands aren't to heavy and he will progress great.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I would agree with Mr TreeFork...I would say go with 1/2" straight cut band to start with....AKAOldmiser


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Ahhh.... Isnt it wonderful to be American? To toil with a problem and only after digging through the ol' box of AR15 parts..... Shazam!!! Problem solved and solved well! You would not likely see this story take place in England or Canada!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Now that's thinking inside the (parts) box!! Way to recycle un unused parts.

Todd


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

i love the barnett diablo pistol grip ! comfortable as hell


----------



## EddieCar (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions and comments. The bands that Wingshooter sent with the rotating head are fine for him but when they wear out I'm going to try some 2040 singles for him.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

On Chuck's workbench sits a 3/8" electric drill "handle", the one that screws into the side of a drill so you can stabilize/grip it better. He never uses it. It's got a nifty threaded nubbin sticking out of the end and a 1 & 3/4 inch flange that would make a nice beaver tail type supporet. I don't have to tell you what he's going to do with this. Actually this handle is quite comfortable! Basically another SS made from free stuff. I've thought of bicycle handlebar grips too, the ones with finger groves as a cheap ready made SS handle for hammer heads like me.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Susi said:


> On Chuck's workbench sits a 3/8" electric drill "handle", the one that screws into the side of a drill so you can stabilize/grip it better. He never uses it. It's got a nifty threaded nubbin sticking out of the end and a 1 & 3/4 inch flange that would make a nice beaver tail type supporet. I don't have to tell you what he's going to do with this. Actually this handle is quite comfortable! Basically another SS made from free stuff. I've thought of bicycle handlebar grips too, the ones with finger groves as a cheap ready made SS handle for hammer heads like me.


Who is Chuck ?


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice one!


----------

